
The Russians made a bomb 1,400x as poweful as Hiroshima and Nagasaki Combined - samfisher83
http://gizmodo.com/5977824/the-biggest-bomb-in-the-history-of-the-world
======
duncan_bayne
They didn't just make it, they also set it off o_O

~~~
DrScump
The version used was only half as powerful as it could have been, thanks to
the ethics of the designer, who feared the environmental risks and fudged the
math to halve its effects.

~~~
duncan_bayne
I feel weird for cheering the ethics of a designer of nuclear weaponry for a
despotic power like the USSR, but yay him :)

